# Let the bodies hit the floor...



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Bigfoot
I AM LEGEND!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Ouch

Bigfoot is going nuclear


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Uh oh.. someones gonna get hurt..


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

The Cigar God is Ready to STRIKE!!!!


----------



## elmomac (Jan 6, 2008)

oooh, I guess your putting your foot down!!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

wow bigfoot is locked and loaded


----------



## Brazilla-cl (Feb 20, 2008)

hehehe


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

holy fallout batman....


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

:huh_oh:Here we go again! Someone's going to get stomped like a bug!:biggrin:


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

:huh: :huh_oh: Somebody's in trouble ............



And btw - nice shoes! 


:lol:


----------



## CPJim-cl (Jan 17, 2008)

Oh WOW! Lookout


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

Ohhhh! I hope it is a new speedo!


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

here comes the carnage!


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Is the foot in the picture supposed to scare us ?


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

Not that I mean this in a bad way but you really do have a big foot. go get'em Brian


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

I was wondering when we would see this......


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Damn.


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Cancel Xmas A world of Hurt is coming somebody's way...


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Get out....man your killing me. amazing stuff there. Great vid man


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

The Rock fears nobody-especially a Texan.


----------



## texasmatt (Feb 25, 2008)

that is a very, very big box. someone's going to need to invest in another humi. are those boxes in the back also going out?


----------



## drscholl14 (Oct 14, 2006)

Man, that looks like a lot of pain......Donny, you're out of your element....


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

:whoohoo:


deuce said:


> I was wondering when we would see this......


I'm sure you will be seeing that package up close real soonn:errrr::redface:


----------



## Rocky Rulz (Jan 5, 2008)

Oh Shit!


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

Holy shhnikes, someone is going down. That is worse than a bunker buster that is a humi buster, because who ever recieves that will be in the market for a new humi a.s.a.p.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

OmG. thats pretty big package. thats going to leave a mark


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

Oh-oh.....someone better check their health insurance policy!!! Better duck and take cover!!!!


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

You're not kidding...look at the size of that sucker!!


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Cao! Cao! Cao! Cao!


----------



## threecrazychefs (Jan 15, 2008)

May God have mercy on their souls!


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

oh dizang!


----------



## KhaoticMedic (Mar 4, 2008)

Ok for us Newbies, is Bigfoot someone not to mess with?

is it like Sadam picking on Stallone,,,??? Please someone fill me in.


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

This guy doesn't mess around!


----------



## MMarsden (Nov 29, 2007)

Your post office must hate you.

That's probably over a years worth of tobacco for me.

I'm in awe.


----------



## texasmatt (Feb 25, 2008)

Tha Criddler said:


> Cao! Cao! Cao! Cao!


Sounds like a bigfoot war cry. Or maybe one really elongated one? "CAAAAAAAAAOOOOOOOOoooooooo!!"


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Quote:
Originally Posted by deuce 
I was wondering when we would see this...... 

I'm sure you will be seeing that package up close real soonn


Yeah Duece I think your in for a world of hurt.You may walk to the PO but you will be crawling back


----------



## McFortner (May 13, 2007)

Definitely gonna be some fallout from that bad boy!

DEFCON 1!

Michael


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE (May 24, 2007)

Now that's what I call a hit.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

:huh_oh::sweat:

Somebody is gonna be in a world of hurt!


----------



## mikedaddy (Oct 19, 2007)

Another legendary bomb by the bigfoot! Can't wait to see the damage!!


----------



## VARGA (Mar 7, 2008)

dim sum big box


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

YIKES!! Knowing his arsenal, somebody is in for total destruction!
Nice!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Nice shoe


----------



## Sea Jay (Jan 28, 2008)

Release the A bomb!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Itsme-Speedy-G said:


> :whoohoo:
> 
> I'm sure you will be seeing that package up close real soonn:errrr::redface:


deuce is safe for now.....>:->


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Bigfoot said:


> deuce is safe for now.....>:->


HA! It aint me!!!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

deuce said:


> HA! It aint me!!!


deuce don't beleive him its probably a bluff to throw you off gaurd


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Package will be delivered on Weds....we shall see!!


----------



## texasmatt (Feb 25, 2008)

deuce said:


> HA! It aint me!!!


Yeah I would keep an eye out if I were you, deuce. In fact, you should probably all forward all suspicious packages to me just in case, and I'll send back all your miniature teapots and kitten sweaters. :biggrin:


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

uh oh. the video says it all. watch out!!!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

KhaoticMedic said:


> Ok for us Newbies, is Bigfoot someone not to mess with?
> 
> is it like Sadam picking on Stallone,,,??? Please someone fill me in.


just to name a few
Chubz
Dozer
Howland1998
Bigfoot


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

Brian give us some (approx) longitudes and latitudes


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

That poor bastage!!!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

WTF---------Again!!!!!------Christmas in March--I thought this month was March Madness--That explains it!
NICE!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

doogie466 said:


> Brian give us some (approx) longitudes and latitudes


If you are west of the Mississippi, then you are safe!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Bigfoot said:


> If you are west of the Mississippi, then you are safe!


Hmm, doesnt help me none


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Go get 'em, Brian!


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

cool video


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

oh no way
theres gotta be geneva codes against something like that!!
this is going to be huge fallout


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Holy Crap Houston, the EAGLE has landed! The whole section of land in unincorporated Union County NC, between the towns of Weddington and Wesley Chapel have been...

COMPLETELY OBLITERATED !!!

More news shortly... still putting out the fires....

CD


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Ha, So it wasnt me! Glad i still have my home! Hope yours is rebuildable! LOL By the looks of that box, this one HURT!


----------



## Chango (Apr 7, 2006)

Woohoo!! Ceedee gets obliterated! Couldn't happen to a nicer BOTL...


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Glad I left Monday!--Real nice guys down south of me-Could not of happened to a great BOTL--You da Mon Chris!-for sure!


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Oh....I can't wait to see this.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Ok. I recovered enough to post pics and a bit more on this sweet destruction:
"Bigfoot took out my whole county..."

Great googly-moogly is all I can say. 

CD


----------



## Poss253a (Oct 14, 2007)

Hopefully everyone has their life insurance paid up!!


----------



## slimm-cl (Apr 7, 2008)

forgop said:


> The Rock fears nobody-especially a Texan.


Be nice man! The last thing we need is another earthquake in Indianapolis!!!!


----------

